# simple question about sets and reps



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Guys, i often hear people talking about doing 3 sets of 10, or 5 sets of 8, my question is this...if your going to do 3 sets of 10, you can do 10 reps on your first set, but how do you maintain getting a rep of 10 on each set...there is no way i can do 3 sets of 10 and give it full effort all the way through..if i could do 3 sets of 10, then i would be taking it easy on the first set....

whats your views guys, am i missing something..?


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

You should be struggling on the last rep of each set if you cant do a full 3rd set drop the weight 5 lbs so youre still getting the last rep but struggling to get there


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I would warm up with other sets and build upto one all out set of forced reps and negatives.

Heavy, hard reps 5-8 rep range for me


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

What i do is first set 12 2nd set 10 third set 8 .Last set should be a struggle to 8.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Or dont worry too much about counting so meticulously it can often lead to people just banging out 10 and stopping, use a weight where you can get around 10 reps but dont count just bang them out til your cant do one more no matter what. Then repeat.

Also I often pyramid up or down depending what am doin


----------

